# 3 Albino Jills & 1 Polecat Jill Kits Ready 2 Go Now!!!



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 4 jil kits left.


READY 2 GO NOW!!!

Selling them £10 each. 
ALWREADY NIP TRAINED!!!!!!
To make exelente pet/show or work.
Handled every day.
They are really playfull & really cute.
We are in cumbria.
Due to time wasters i've been left with 4 kits, i dont mind if they don't get soled as i will just keep them but if any 1 is after some then pls let me know. 
Thanx.
Sam.


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

oops 4 got 2 put pics of the kits!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you train them not to nip?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

If they are handled once they leave the nest, they should be no problem.
They don't hurt so much when they are babies :lol:


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

HI!

All kits will nip when they are teething, but some bite hard & quite visiously.
I had 1 out of 19 kits what was a biter! lol! She was sposed 2 go 2 my friend when she was 8wks old, but that didn't work out as MRS BITEY! the kit bit my friend every time she picked her up & drew blood quite qa few times.

To nip train them, every time the kit either bites or gose 2 bite u: scruff it (how parents pick them up, bk of kneck) & lay it on it's back (still scruffed) for a few seconds & say no in a firm voice (not shouting) Some, like MRS BITEY will try 2 bite u as soon as u let them go. If they do repeat it till they don't. Then give praise 4 not biting. (this is a natural way of disaplin as the alfa female would do this)

Alot of ppl think u flick noses or hit them. DON'T flick noses as u will cause even more problems with your ferret or even kill it. The nose is really sensative & a bang can kill it. 
Also the ferret will become scared of u if u hurt it & will attack to protect it's self from u.


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have any kits left again now!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

sam dingle! said:


> HI!
> 
> All kits will nip when they are teething, but some bite hard & quite visiously.
> I had 1 out of 19 kits what was a biter! lol! She was sposed 2 go 2 my friend when she was 8wks old, but that didn't work out as MRS BITEY! the kit bit my friend every time she picked her up & drew blood quite qa few times.
> ...


We used to block the nostrils gently or just gently prise them off, they soon learn if handled properly, and ours were working ferrets


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

sam dingle! said:


> HI!
> 
> All kits will nip when they are teething, but some bite hard & quite visiously.
> I had 1 out of 19 kits what was a biter! lol! She was sposed 2 go 2 my friend when she was 8wks old, but that didn't work out as MRS BITEY! the kit bit my friend every time she picked her up & drew blood quite qa few times.
> ...


I agree, some kits/ferrets are just very nippy/bitey. But I am sure with a lot of patience one could overcome this.

The trouble is, people who have never owned Ferrets before might get a bit confused. They may think they have to correct all biting, but naturally Ferrets do bite (no, I don't mean to hurt or draw blood), but kits test things with their teeth, they play with their teeth like they do with each other.

It's knowing what sort of bites to correct.

My kit 'bites'/chews on my fingers, but gently. He isn't being vicious or trying to hur or draw blood, so I don't stop or correct him. It's when I feel him biting down quite hard do I then say "no".

Some Ferrets might grow up to never touch you with their teeth, but people have to remember, Ferrets play bite to explore, communicate and play... that's why most people recommend an older ferret for first time owners.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

One of our older ones would never have made a pet, she was wonderful with hands, but if she got anywhere near your ears she couldn't resist a quick nip


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an albino jill what's a bit like that. She likes 2 pretend she's friendly but if she gets near your face she'd bite it.
I won't let other ppl handle her as i know what she will do, She dosn't bite me tho so thats a good thing. 
I have had her since she was 12wks old (she is almost 3 now) & she has never been neglected or tret badly so i guess its just her personality. I know it sounds mad but i wouldn't change her 4 the world! lol!

Not 1 of the other 7 bite. They play bite but i dont class that as biting as they are just playing naturally & as some 1 else said they don't hurt when they are playing, Its when they start to bite with more pressure it hurts. Some times they get a bit over excited & nip by mistake. When they are playing with each other u will notice if they get a bit caried away 1 will squeel & the other normally stops biting it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmm ours wasn't being too serious with the bite but ears are a little sensitive


----------

